# Fender Mutt.



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not particularly interested in making a strat copy or Tele copy or a Jazzmaster copy, although all three would be fun to build, so I had an idea to make a Fender hybrid.
This is a very rough mockup, but wanted to get some feedback. I thought of putting a tele bridge pickup in instead of the P90, but thought that would basically be a Nashville Tele. I also thought that this could be something recognizable but different and may appeal to the pawnshop/upgrade crowd. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Everyone hates it? Perfect, construction starts tomorrow!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nick Burman said:


> Everyone hates it? Perfect, construction starts tomorrow!


I was trying to be nice by not posting, you nailed it LOL.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Hahah hey it's a mockup not my first born, so I don't really mind! But my mindset is not to do what everyone else wants anyhow. "it's crazy but it just ... might ...work.".


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay then, trying to incorporate the essence of each, my changes:

1) Tele bridge pickup. Option on Tele bridge too if it's a non-vibrato guitar. Option on Tele neck pickup.
2) Jazzmaster body shape, vibrato, headstock shape and maybe the neck pickup. option on middle and neck pickups being Jazzmasters.
3) Stratocaster 5 position switch, headstock shape, body contours, and middle pickup. Option on middle and neck pickups.
4) No pickguard. This design would look great with lots of wood.

My 2 cents, not adjusted for inflation, ymmv, imho, blahblahblah.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

TWRC said:


> I like it!


Woohoo, one other nut! Thanks!



Mooh said:


> Okay then, trying to incorporate the essence of each, my changes:
> 
> 1) Tele bridge pickup. Option on Tele bridge too if it's a non-vibrato guitar. Option on Tele neck pickup.
> 2) Jazzmaster body shape, vibrato, headstock shape and maybe the neck pickup. option on middle and neck pickups being Jazzmasters.
> ...


I like those ideas. Jazzmaster neck pickup and tele bridge is genius. I have a P90 in a tele and love it. I'll do some more mockups..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

i think it looks better then some i have seen, the only change i would make is put a smaller headstock on it like on the tele deluxe.. because the body looks small, the big headstock ,makes it look unbalanced..


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Good point Rick. I could always design a composite headstock.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Something like this, Mooh?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nick Burman said:


> Something like this, Mooh?


Much better! I was just going to post about the P90 in the neck with a tele bridge!

Although I also think maybe a strat-style 5 way with maybe a master tone and master volume as well as a strat-style recessed jack plate might work better.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

If your still doing mockups how about trying to round out the upper bout a little.... more like the bottom bout, block inlays in the fretboard and maybe a 3x3 headstock. Gotta lose the Tele headstock..............just plain ugly IMHO. Even go back to a Strat style. Just my opinion mind you. 

Regards,


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks a little like the Grosch ElectraJet. 

http://groshguitars.com/guitars/bolt-on-models/electrajet-vt/


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm very Grosh like. I have a tele with a P90 in the neck and love it with the bridge pickup. 
This is meant to be a Fende hybrid so I'm afraid there won't be any block inlays or 3x3 heads. A combo strat/tele head may be in the works though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it. Maybe a rosewood fingerboard for me. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nick you got it...for me anyways, smaller Tele deluxe headstock looks so much better, and i like the all maple neck and fret board...


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, Rick and Mooh. I'm a few months from starting another build, but I always start planning well in advance anyhow.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm gonna revive this old thread and say build the second mock up if you havent already. I think it looks super wicked awesome eh

Happy friday


----------



## Dannypop (Oct 2, 2012)

I Kinda like it! Hope you went with it and built it. If so, lets see some updated pics!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've always thought Tele Deluxes were kinda cool, how about a big headstock maple Strat neck? As far as pickups are concerned, maybe a NoCaster type bridge (brass saddles) & pickup for some snarl, P-90 in the middle & Wide Range in the neck? If a true Wide Range repro is hard to come by, then a mini hum would be cool too. 

Like the idea of a master volume & tone, maybe a 3-way switch for the bridge & neck pups with a blender pot for the middle? If the mini hum is way hotter than the P-90, than put it in the middle & move the P-90 to the neck position so that it balances better with the bridge pup.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The OP hasn't posted since March 2012. Not sure he's listening any more.


----------

